

The Fallacy of “Everyone Should Learn to Code” - danielsinger
https://medium.com/a-musing/the-fallacy-of-everyone-should-learn-to-code-8171e0896c5d

======
onion2k
_Does the fact that a fashion designer knows how to code help her design
better dresses? Probably not._

I don't think "everyone should learn to code" is proved wrong by virtue of
there being careers where you won't use code. Ignoring the fact that more and
more careers _will_ involve writing code (even if it's just an excel macro to
help with your accounts), learning to code isn't about writing software.

The process of coding is about a logical, methodical approach to problem
solving - and that helps with _everything_ , regardless of what you get paid
to do. Having a set of skills that enable you to step back and see the bigger
picture, think forward to see future problems, develop strategies that account
for as yet unknown requirements, and so on, which are the key skills we use to
write code, can be applied to non-coding jobs.

What people should learn should be about skills rather than knowledge.
Studying things that aren't directly applicable to a job is still useful.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
You must not know many artists.

------
VOYD
"coding" !== "problem solving" && "coding" !== "critical thinking";

Not everyone is wired to be an "analytical/critical/problem solving" thinker.

